# Fung Wah suspends operations until further notice



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 1, 2013)

From Transportation Nation:

http://transportationnation.org/2013/02/27/massachusetts-shuts-down-fung-wah/,

http://transportationnation.org/2013/02/26/fung-wahs-bus-fleet-ordered-off-the-road/.

First there were 21 buses ordered out of service, now the remaining buses and chartered buses aren't running either. MBTA has banned Fung Wah from operating out of Boston until further notice.

That's why I ride Greyhound Lines. Of course there's defects in Fung Wah buses, they're all Van Hools!


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Mar 1, 2013)

I doubt it's because of the Van Hools. Nothing can run well with bad maintenance (look at D-Dot for a perfect example who happens to be located in the same state that built the legendary GMC Fishbowls back in the 1960s and 1970s).


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 1, 2013)

These bus companys get shut down then re-open under a new name. Their cheap for a reason they don't pay for all the license fees and maintance costs the real bus companys do.


----------



## jebr (Mar 1, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> That's why I ride Greyhound Lines. Of course there's defects in Fung Wah buses, they're all Van Hools!


Hey now, I'll take a Van Hool that gets me to my destination than a MCI that cancels on me!

(Bad experience with Greyhound last weekend: drove two hours to the terminal where the Express bus leaves, only to find out they don't have a driver and are cancelling the bus. Back to Megabus for me.)

Sorry for the off-topic rant...I'm just not sold that Greyhound's much better than the rest of them.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree.

That's like saying Greyhound is always better than ______! Or United is better than Delta! Or NCL is better than Cunard! Or Ford is better than Dodge!

All I'm going to say is that I'd rather ride on Amtrak and not have to be bus-tituted at all. And if I do have to go by bus, I hope I get there safe! No matter the bus company, bus driver or type of bus! Any type of transportation can be safe one day and not safe the next.

Case in point - the Concorde. One day, it's the safest plane in the world. (It never had an accident in over 25 years of flying.) then 1 plane crash in Paris turned that around 180 degrees. Later that afternoon, it became one of the most unsafe planes in the world! Today, every Concorde is retired and no longer flying. And the main cause of that crash really had nothing to do with the jet itself!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 1, 2013)

THE CJ said:


> I doubt it's because of the Van Hools. Nothing can run well with bad maintenance (look at D-Dot for a perfect example who happens to be located in the same state that built the legendary GMC Fishbowls back in the 1960s and 1970s).


The problem is that all the bus companies with bad safety records use loads of Van Hools. Look at Megabus, Sky Express, World Wide Tours, New Century Travel, ApexBus, I-95 Coach, and of course Fung Wah.


----------



## railiner (Mar 1, 2013)

Van Hools are considerably cheaper than MCI's or Prevosts......


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 1, 2013)

railiner said:


> Van Hools are considerably cheaper than MCI's or Prevosts......


This was a surprise, I thought they were more expensive! How much does a new one cost?


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Mar 1, 2013)

If you take care of your equipment, it will take care of you. Greyhound is notorious for running their buses into the ground. I saw a Prevost X3-45 that was purchased in 2009, you would swear that bus got flipped as bad as the paint looked, misaligned panels and whatnot. I felt bad for that X3, it looked like a nice unit. I know Prevost buses are built to last, too bad Greyhound runs their buses, well, to take a page from their book, like dogs. *puts on suit to protect from tomatoes and other objects that will inevitably be thrown at me*

These cheap chinese companies like Fung-Wah and others need to be shut down, they are a danger to the public.

As far as for the G-dog, I can only use them for fairly short trips. My back and legs dont like the cramped quarters, I guess all those cross country bus trips caught up with me.


----------

